# Motorhomes in the Dolomites, Italy



## mandyK

Hi has anyone done a Campervan trip in the Dolomites??
If so what are the rules with free camping in August?
I know in NZ for example you can park anywhere overnight but can't seem to find much info about how it is in Italy.
Before I hire a Campervan id love to know as it would be great to save the cash on campgrounds for something else!
Thanks!


----------



## jhelm

The basic rule all over Italy is that you can park a motorhome anywhere you can park a car. And if parked legally you can sleep and or stay in it as long as you don't look like you are camping, that is release fluids, put out awnings, chairs, etc. However there are many areas, and cities that prohibit campers parking for various reasons and excuses. Generally these are clearly marked. Look for signs upon entering a city or parking area. There are also lots of bars limiting the height of vehicles that can enter. 

The bottom line is that you can do it, just be careful. It's best to do some research, get a book that lists aria di sosta or search online. There are many free or low cost places to park for a night or two. We generally do not use camp grounds and have traveled all over the country. We live at the base of the Dolomites.


----------



## barryd

Not been to the Dolomites but I beleive there are rules on wild or free camping in Italy and I think its allowed generally provided you are more than 100 metres from habitation or water sources (something like that).

There are a huge amount of Sosta's in Italy which are motorhome car parks ranging from free to about €20 in popular places. We are currently in Austria where officially wild camping (I think) is not generally allowed but we have been wilding for the last week no problems.

We tried to find wild spots in the Italian Lakes a few times but have never found any. Problem is that there are so few roads and lots of mountains! August is going to be busy as well and generally in Europe if your in a popular place then your going to be hearded onto either Sostas or god forbid in August a campsite!

We find that in most countries once you get away from it a bit there is always somehwere quiet to park.

The best source of info generally for Europe parking spots is www.campingcar-infos.com if you can either translate or get round the French language! Find the area you want to visit and look for either Aires, Sites or Overnight parking spots on the map. We use it nearly every day and there is an offline version you can pay for and download as well as GPS poi for your sat nav.


----------



## mandyK

Wow thankyou so much for your help guys!
Much appreciated. I guess most of these free places are in a town or carpark as opposed to being able to park on the side of a mountain with a great vista? Im sure i dreaming.
Will try to get away from the main towns as well.
Thanks a lot


----------



## eddied

*Motorhome Parking in Italy*

 Ciao Mandy and welcome,
J Helm has pointed out the legal situation for 'free' camping. I would just add that if you have a smaller panel van conversion camper, then parking up on the side of a mountain becomes a more viable option, than if you're travelling with a bigger coach built type.
Another useful website for these sort of places is
www.camperonline.it
look for 'sosta'.
saluti,
eddied


----------

